# Outlook is not downloading all the emails..



## sibin656 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi..
I have an email account configured in two machines [outlook 2007].
in both i put the option "Leave a copy of messages on the server"
my problem is, once i download emails to one computer, im not able to download to the second one.
This only happens sometimes.
When i checked the mail server, all the mails are there only..

please help me..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try signing out of Email client before attempting on the other computer. Also, does the order make a difference: Computer1 then Computer2 vs. Computer2 then Computer1?


----------



## sibin656 (Feb 9, 2010)

hi..

thanks for ur valuable reply..
ys this order also makes difference..
if comp.1 is downloaded all the mail, then comp.2 will not download all..
it happens only sometimes..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The Microsoft update I've shown below is a revision of a "problem" one with the same number. Download it to both computers and let's see what happens.
Description of the Office Outlook 2007 update: January 11, 2011


----------

